# PSE Firestorm tuning (NRG Hybrid Cams)



## jjohnson (Sep 21, 2006)

I've got a PSE Firestorm Lite 29in draw that seems to be out of whack. It has the NRG Hybrid cams. My A to A is 1/2" short (29.5 supposed to be 30). I've untwisted the buss cable trying to lengthen a2a but doesn't seem to help. No more twists to take out. 

I was originally trying to get the cams in sync. Top cam hits way before draw stop on bottom cam hits. One good thing is the BH is correct. Hurray!!! A friend told me to take a look at this bow and I've about had it with this thing. Any help would be appreciated. As I'm not to familiar with PSE bows or these cams.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

are the limb bolts cranked all the way?if not that will change axle length. max them out and check the poundage.is the string on the factory peg setting?did you measure both sides are they even?you may have some lean in the top limb adjust it with the split yoke.time the cams,get the bow to max at proper weight with limb bolts bottomed out,make sure top limb and cam are square at full draw,tune yoke to take out any lean,get brace height to spec,axle length should be there, 1/2 inch i would not be happy with either if you get it timed and under a 1/4 i would say that would be good,axle lengths are approx you may not get it perfect. check to make sure your cables are not damaged also


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Dont worry about sync. First take the strings off and make sure they are the correct lengths and if they are close then twist them to get them right. Then you need to get the full draw timing correct and the cams have no choice but to be in sync. Once you have the correct cam timing at full draw then I would worry about making sure that the drawlength is correct for the modules and post positions on the cams. Then check the peak wt. and if it is close to the stated wt. you are good to go. A-A and brace are approximate measurements. I have never had my a-a change by cranking the limb bolts on any bow but the brace height does on most. Usually the higher the poundage the bow is cranked to the shorter the brace is. A 60# cranked to 50 will usually have a higher brace than at 60.


----------



## jjohnson (Sep 21, 2006)

*Firestorm*

I took all of the strings and cables off and measured them. They measured right. Bow is maxed out and tiller is even (now). Top cam is not leaning at full draw from what I can see.

I will check to see what poundage I am getting. I did move the string to another post. Trying to shorten draw length a touch. But cam sync was off before I did that.

I think I've done every combination of twisting/untwisting cable and buss but everytime I do something it gets worse or doesn't change. 

I've really been fighting with this thing. I'll keep fighting I guess. It shouldn't be this difficult.


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

This bow is the same to set as any other cam.5. You said that you removed a lot of twist from the buss cable and the top cam is still filling it cable track before the drawstop hits right. If that is so then you need to put twist in the power cable to get the top cam rotated back around where it needs to be.


----------

